# UR Pulley Question



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I posted this in the L31 forum but no one responded...

UR has a stock diameter pulley (Ultra Sc as opposed to Ultra S) for the VQ35 on their website. Has anyone bought this or have any info on it?

Here's the link: urstore: Stock Diameter Crank Pulleys (Ultra Sc)

Stillen has this product for sale. They say the alternator is not underdriven, but the other accessories are. Does this mean I would have to use the original belt for the alternator and get a new one for the accessories?

Link: Stillen - Search Results - ULTRA SC CHARGER CRANK PULLEY 02-06 ALTIMA / MAXIMA / 02-05 I35


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

acriml01 said:


> I posted this in the L31 forum but no one responded...
> 
> UR has a stock diameter pulley (Ultra Sc as opposed to Ultra S) for the VQ35 on their website. Has anyone bought this or have any info on it?
> 
> ...


Why would you want to replace the stock crank pulley? It will provide a 0 H/P torque gain if thats what your seeking.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

2006serzoom said:


> Why would you want to replace the stock crank pulley? It will provide a 0 H/P torque gain if thats what your seeking.


Not to be rude or anything, but someone please give this person a lesson in pulleys... I haven't had enough of my morning coffee yet.


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

Most people that ive seen have the "Unorthodox Racing Pulleys " Id get that if I were you. They give you around 6-12 hp.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

These are the Unorthodox Pulleys, but there are two different kinds.


----------



## fugeelala1980 (Dec 28, 2006)

I just checked there site, I guess that is the only one they offer. The only belt you'll need to change is the Power steering, with 
Gates K040300 (30.75" or 780mm)

Alternator and A/C are stock belts.

On the right side of the home page click information, then download instructions and scroll down to 121011012 under Nissan.


----------

